# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Προσφορά εργασίας για Ηλεκτρολόγο Θεσσαλονίκη  (Για αυτοματισμούς οχημάτων)

## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Καλημέρα
Εταιρία που παράγει και τοποθετεί μεταλλικές κατασκευές οχημάτων (απορριμματοφόρα, βυτία κτλ) ζητά ηλεκτρολόγο (μόνιμη εργασία) για την ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση και αυτοματισμούς σε αυτά . Η θέση εργασίας που προσφέρεται είναι για ηλεκτρολόγο ο οποίος θα κάνει τα εξής:
- Εγκατάσταση πίνακα, καλωδιώσεων και χειριστήρια με μπουτονιέρες επάνω σε φορτηγά οχήματα και στις κατασκευές που φέρουν πίσω.
- Επισκευές σε υπάρχοντα οχήματα.
- Κατασκευές βάσεων όδευσης καλωδίων, βάσεων πινάκων κτλ.

Εργασία 5-ήμερο 8-ωρο.
Τα οχήματα εξοπλίζονται με αυτοματισμούς οχημάτων (PLC, μονάδες επικοινωνίας canbus κτλ)

Πληροφορίες στο τηλέφωνο 6973-525367 κ.Χρήστος

----------

jeik (02-10-18), 

mikemtb (02-10-18)

----------

